# Brand New to Smoking



## jeriks

Erik from Auburn CA

Looking for advice on all things smoking related.

I just bought a smoker (Charbroil Vertical Electric Smoker 505) and I have no idea what I'm doing.  Apparently the good folks at Charbroil assume you know how to use a smoker when you buy one because there are no instructions on what to do.  Searching for advice and tips I stumbled across this site.  I need the basics on how to use an electric smoker.  Any recommendations on resources or how-to sites would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## sumoleo

I just bought a propane smoker. I'm new to this as well. The first thing I did was to season the smoker. After I did that it was still hot I decided to throw some venison sausage in. No clue what I was doing. It turned out awesome. I just play with it. I got a thermometer that you can put in the meat to check donness. I put it in half way through the cook and leave it in until done.


----------



## foamheart

jeriks said:


> Erik from Auburn CA
> 
> Looking for advice on all things smoking related.
> 
> I just bought a smoker (Charbroil Vertical Electric Smoker 505) and I have no idea what I'm doing.  Apparently the good folks at Charbroil assume you know how to use a smoker when you buy one because there are no instructions on what to do.  Searching for advice and tips I stumbled across this site.  I need the basics on how to use an electric smoker.  Any recommendations on resources or how-to sites would be great.
> 
> Thanks!


Any place you look remember what you have is an analog and not a digital electric smoker. It has different rules to play by. 

Did you call Charbroil's 800 number? (866) 239-6777 , as its an analog I would think they would have to have some type instructions.

Its very simple to use, but not many still floating around. Here is an old analog book I have saved to my computer, its should get you started at least. If you still have specific questions just PM me. I'll try and help, I have warn out three electric analogs.

http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0261/0379/t/2/assets/OSEScurrent.pdf?9161

Just remember to set on high the first 30 to 45 mins. to start the chips. then back to your cooking temperature. No water in the pan. and keep it closed because not only will you lose your smoke but you'll also lose your heat and they are a very slow recovery.

I have a couple of old Redi-Smok analog manuals around here somewhere. I'll see what I can find.

My analogs cooked the best chickens.

Good luck


----------



## gary s

Good morning and welcome to the site, I am an RF guy but lots of members use electric, I know one member that is super helpful when it come to electric. Bearcarver  I'll PM him and see if he will jump right in.

Gary S


----------



## Bearcarver

Like mentioned above, you need to break it in & season it by burning it for a few hours at high heat, and finishing all the way up.

Since it is electric, you will probably have trouble knowing what the actual smoker temp is & you might not be able to get nice light consistent smoke with it. 

So it will probably be a good idea to get an accurate digital wireless pair of thermos, like the Maverick ET-732 or ET-733.

And for perfect smoke you might want to get an AMNPS. 

Once you get the hang of your heating ability & your smoking, you can just ask the forum how to make what you want to try, or click on my Step by Step Index (below). Then choose what you want to smoke, and click on that title.

Just click on *"Bear's Step by Steps".*

*Bear*


----------



## Bearcarver

Erik,

Didn't they send you this book? It has assembly, Safety, and use.

http://content.charbroil.com/content/Char-Broil/Knowledge/11201677 English.pdf

Bear


----------



## GaryHibbert

Hey Eric

Welcome to the Smoking  forum.   You’ll find great , friendly people here, all more than willing to answer any question you may have.  Just ask and you’ll get about 10 different answers—all right.  LOL.   Don’t forget to post qviews.

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew

Welcome, glad ya joined us !


----------



## randy phillips

i just bought one to when i put the wood chips in the tray do i light the wood chips or will the heat do it i bought one of those electric smokers  model 14201677 i have it all togeather just wondering about the wood chips if i light them or just put them in the tray and do nothing with them can some one help me and let me know


----------



## Bearcarver

Randy Phillips said:


> i just bought one to when i put the wood chips in the tray do i light the wood chips or will the heat do it i bought one of those electric smokers  model 14201677 i have it all togeather just wondering about the wood chips if i light them or just put them in the tray and do nothing with them can some one help me and let me know


It's supposed to light the chips or chunks by itself, however it will never do as good a job as the AMNPS.

Once you have that, you just fill it up with pellets, light one end real good, put it in your smoker, and let it give you perfect, constant, consistent smoke for up to 11 hours without having to touch it.

Here's a link:

http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8

Bear


----------



## themule69

Bearcarver said:


> It's supposed to light the chips or chunks by itself, however it will never do as good a job as the AMNPS.
> 
> Once you have that, you just fill it up with pellets, light one end real good, put it in your smoker, and let it give you perfect, constant, consistent smoke for up to 11 hours without having to touch it.
> 
> Here's a link:
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com/ProductDetails.asp?ProductCode=AMNPS5X8
> 
> Bear


Buy one and you will never look back!

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## gary s

Good advice from Bear,   I bought one have only used it One time but it worked perfect.  Nice steady smoke

Gary


----------

